

Failure of Neal Stephenson Kickstarter - lispython
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/09/clang-kickstarter/

======
unoti
The Clang kickstarter announcement underscores the importance of good public-
facing communications, which is sorely lacking here. I'm not too astonished
that the devs _feel_ the way the announcement reads, but this shows how
there's value in having "inside words", and a different public-facing voice.
Their public-facing communications should be intended to improve the company's
prospects, not hurt them.

------
Articulate
Dang- their kickstarter video was so incredible that all I wanted was for this
project to work. The letter they have does nothing to acknowledge the let down
of the people, and didn't take responsibility... both parts of legitimate
apologies.

------
peterclary
I can see it now: "I enjoyed reading this Neal Stephenson Kickstarter, but it
didn't have a conventional denouement, and had lots of loose ends."

------
samstave
In a diamond age of VC funding, his effort to crowdfund snowcrashed.

